# Server Backup, Remote Site, VPN



## norubit (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Just try to figure out what is going to be the best way to set up a server backup and what software is going to be the best without breaking the bank.

What we have is 3 Sites, Site A, B, C. Each site has its own server, A & B having a small server that all work stations backup to locally and site C (also my home) has Large server with 100mb down 40mb up connection. What i am wanting to do is backup the workstation files on Server A & B to Server C as a sync setup.

The current workstations are using synctoy setup as a one way sync setup (Workstation creates file X and deletes file Y, then then server replicates the same by creating file X and deleting file Y) This gets run every day at 5:00pm. 

I was wondering what is going to be the best way to do the same with the servers (Server A syncs to Server C & Server B syncs to Server C) If possible close to real time but not necessary as it can be a scheduled thing.

Also:

What is going to be the best way to have Site A & B connected so if Bob is usually working at site A but today is at Site B and wants to connect to his work station at site A? maybe through remote? 

And whats the advantages of a VPN and how could it help?


----------



## norubit (Jun 16, 2012)

Also at each site, each person has there own work station and don't use any other work station but that one.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

For the server syncs, you can look at a built in service with Windows Server called DFS-R (distributed file system replication).

Why are your users setup where they're pinned to their own particular workstation?

The advantage of VPNs is the ability to establish a secure private tunnel between locations over a public untrusted Internet connection. The disadvantage is the overhead involved which may or may not impact network performance.


----------



## norubit (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking dfs-r, just wasn't sure if it was able to transfer to remote servers and if it did, was it secure over the Internet as it is an accounting firm.

That was the way it was setup before I took over (4 days ago) they will be getting a new server and machines at site B.

Was thinking of staying with server 2008 r2 instead of 2012 , thoughts?

It shouldn't effect it as there isn't a lot of network activity during the day as current system backups happen after hours, it is a gigabit network also


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

No. You don't want to do this over a naked Internet connection. This is where a VPN tunnel or a dedicated leased line would come into play.

I haven't looked into Server 2012 too closely. The one aspect I do know about 2012 is that it has the same GUI setup as Windows 8. Personally, I don't know what Microsoft was thinking doing such a drastic change with something as critical as Windows Server.


----------

